# peptides direct



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone used these, they seem ok. from what I can see they are UK based.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Is that the one with pics of the lab on it?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Tried to place an order with 'em a while back, but site didn't seem to accept order. DRS are quite good.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

whats the addy for DRS labs?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

It's just DRS Labs, or topdotshop.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

latblaster said:


> It's just DRS Labs, or topdotshop.


I just noticed they have a different GH on there now... Hutropin..relabelled generics again?

Anyone used their gentropin AQX?

Are they uk based or china?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

latblaster said:


> It's just DRS Labs, or topdotshop.


never heard of them, just checked there site out prices look good, isnt there 1 called southern research also????


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

SteamRod said:


> whats the addy for DRS labs?


yahoo search '' topdotshop ''


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Southern Research is s'posed to be the best. Might just get some off 'em soon.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Is that the one with pics of the lab on it?


Yeah thats it.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

latblaster said:


> Tried to place an order with 'em a while back, but site didn't seem to accept order. DRS are quite good.


What have you used from DRS mate?


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

wow...they are sooo expensive!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hendrix said:


> What have you used from DRS mate?


Ipamorelin & Neorelin, seemed good, got a big 'flush'.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

latblaster said:


> Ipamorelin & Neorelin, seemed good, got a big 'flush'.


Winner, may be worth a go, not that expensive either.


----------



## vigdor (Jun 27, 2011)

Has anyone used DRS AQX?


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

whats the hgh like from DRS? Any feedback?


----------

